# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  عام جديد سعيد (2011م)

## صفاء عطاالله

كل عام وجميع أعضاء وزوار المنتدى الكرام بخير 
عام ميلادي سعيد 
 :T W (4):

----------


## عاطف ثابت عدلى

*عيد ميلاد مجيد و سعيد لكل مسيحيى مصر , وكل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة** عيد رأس السنة الميلادية بعد عدة أيام , وإن شاء الله تكون سنة* *2011* *سنة خير علينا وعلى جميع** المصريين .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*كل عام وسيادتك والسادة الأعضاء الأجلاء والزوارالكريم بخير وصحة وسلام*

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

:5529: كل عام وجميع أعضاء وزوار المنتدى  الكرام بألف خير 

عام ميلادي سعيد

2011

----------


## عاطف ثابت عدلى

العام قد قارب على الأنتهاء ، والحاجة الآن إلى توبة عاجلة ، قبل بدء العام الجديد ، للسير بقلب جديد ، وبفكر جديد سديد . أى ضرورة تغيير الإتجاه (Metonia) من اليسار إلى اليمين ، ومن إرضاء عدو الخير وأهل الشر ، إلى إرضاء الله ، وفرح للقلب

----------


## حازم عطاالله

[align=center]كل عام وأعضاء وزوار المنتدى بألف خير 
عام جديد وسعيد على الجميع 
وفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه[/align]
 :Tulips:

----------


## jisojgd

دîنًàلîٍêà ًٍَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے â لèéٌêه ًàلîٍà â ïهيçهيٌêîé îلëàٌٍè âûٌîêîîïëà÷èâàهىàے ًàلîٍà يà ïًîٌïهêٍه ًàلîٍà â èيٍهًيهٍه â êàٌïèéٌêه ïًèهى يà ًàلîٍَ âûٌîêîîïëà÷èâàهىàے ïîنًàلîٍêà â ٍàىلîâه. ؤîïîëيèٍهëüيàے ًàلîٍà ًàلîٍà â êًàٌيîنàًه يàنîىيàے ًàلîٍà â مîىهëه ًàلîٍà ىهيهنوهًîى â êèهâه âàêàيٌèے ïëîٍيèêà. دîنًàلîٍêà ïîèٌê ًàلîٍû نîىàّيےے ًàلîٍà â يهâèييîىûٌٌêه, ًٍَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے â لèéٌêه نîïîëيèٍهëüيàے ًàلîٍà يà âàًّàâٌêîé ٌنهëüيàے ًàلîٍà â لîًèٌîâه ًàلîٍà لهç çàنهًوهê çï â àًçàىàٌه ٌ‏نà ًٍَنîًٌٍَîéٌٍâî مëàâيîمî ‎يهًمهٍèê â يèويهى يîâمîًîنه يàنîىيàے ïîنًàلîٍêà â ë‏لهًِàُ ًàلîٍà يà لَëüâàًه نىèًٍèے نîيٌêîمî âûٌîêîîïëà÷èâàهىûه âàêàيٌèè âî âëàنèêàâêàçه ًàلîٍà â نîيهِêه ًàلîٍà ٌ êîىïü‏ٍهًîى يà ًèىٌêîé ًٌٍَîèٍüٌے مًَç÷èêîى يà ًٍَمهيهâٌêîé ًàلîٍà يà ًٌهٍهيٌêîى لَëüâàًه زًَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے ًٍَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے â لèéٌêه ًàلîٍà يà َيèâهًٌèٍهٍه ًàلîٍà نëے ٌٍَنهيٍîâ â هéٌêه ًٌٍَîèٍüٌے مًَç÷èêîى يà يîâîٌëîلîنٌêîé ٍٍَ ًàلîٍà â àنىèيèًٌٍàِèè ىûٍèùè. حàéٍè ًàلîٍَ ًàلîٍà يà àëهêٌههâٌêîé لûًٌٍî çàًàلîٍàٍü â يîâîًٍîèِêه ًàلîٍà ٌ ïê â àًçàىàٌه نîىàّيےے ًàلîٍà â âîًîيهوه ًàلîٍà â ُàêàٌèè نëے ّêîëüيèêîâ. حàéٍè ًàلîٍَ ًàلîٍà يà àâèàىîٍîًيîé ًàلîٍà يà ًٌٍîéêه â يîâîًَàëüٌêه, ًٍَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے â لèéٌêه âًهىهييàے ïîنًàلîٍêà â يîâîّàٍُèيٌêه ًٍَنîًٌٍَîéٌٍâî ىهيهنوهًà ïî çàêَïêàى â ٌàًàٍîâه ًàلîٍà ٌ êîىïü‏ٍهًîى يà ٍèىèًےçهâٌêîé ًٍَنîًٌٍَîéٌٍâî îôèٌ-ىهيهنوهً â يèويهى يîâمîًîنه ٌهًüهçيàے ًàلîٍà â ٌٍَü èëèىٌêه نîïîëيèٍهëüيàے ïîنًàلîٍêà يà êَçيهِêîى ىîٌٍَ ًàلîٍà نëے ٌٍَنهيٍîâ â مًîçيîى ًàلîٍà â ÷èٍه آàêàيٌèè ًٍَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے â لèéٌêه ًàلîٍà يà ÷èٌٍûُ ïًَنàُ ًàلîٍà â èيٍهًيهٍه يà êàëَوٌêîé èيٍهًيهٍ لèçيهٌ â îليèيٌêه ًàلîٍà â ٌàًîâه âàٍُîâûé ىهٍîن â ٌâèلëîâî. ؤîïîëيèٍهëüيàے ًàلîٍà ًàلîٍà â لàًàيîâè÷àُ èيٍهًيهٍ لèçيهٌ â ٍàمàيًîمه âûٌîêîîïëà÷èâàهىàے ًàلîٍà â َëüےيîâٌêîé îلëàٌٍè ًٍَنîًٌٍَîéٌٍâî àَنèٍîًà â ïهًüىè ًàلîٍà نëے ٌٍَنهيٍîâ â ىàêههâêه. آàêàيٌèè ًàلîٍà يà يîâîٌëîلîنٌêîé ًàçنîلûٍü نهيهم â êîًٌٍîىٌêîé îلëàٌٍè, ًٍَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے â لèéٌêه نîىàّيèé لèçيهٌ â âèييèِه âàêàيٌèè ٍهëهêîىïàيèé ىîٌêâû َنàëهييàے ïîنًàلîٍêà â يهôٍه‏مàيٌêه îôèٌيàے ًàلîٍà â لًےيٌêîé îلëàٌٍè âàêàيٌèے ëèيهéيûé âهنَùèé ًàلîٍà نëے ًٍَنîâûُ ىèمًàيٍîâ ًàلîٍà نëے ىîëîنهوè يà ïëàيهًيîé نîïîëيèٍهëüيàے ًàلîٍà دًèهى يà ًàلîٍَ ًٍَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے â لèéٌêه ًàلîٍà â ٍîىٌêه يàنîىيûé لèçيهٌ يà ےيمهëے âûٌîêîنîُîنيàے ًàلîٍà â يîâîًٍîèِêه ًàلîٍà â êًهىهي÷َمه يàéٍè âٍîًَ‏ ًàلîٍَ â êًèâîى ًîمه. زًَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے ًàلîٍà â ‏ويî ٌàُàëèيٌê نîïîëيèٍهëüيàے ًàلîٍà يà àëهêٌههâٌêîé ًٌٍَîèٍüٌے يà ًàلîٍَ يà ïًàوٌêîé يàنîىيûé لèçيهٌ â لàëàêîâî ًٌٍîèٍهëüيàے ًàلîٍà â ٌàيêٍ ïهٍهًلًَمه. ؤîïîëيèٍهëüيàے ًàلîٍà ًàلîٍà â ُàٌàâ‏ًٍه ïîâًهىهييàے ًàلîٍà â ٌàًàيٌêه, ًٍَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے â لèéٌêه ïîâًهىهييàے ًàلîٍà â ىàمàنàيٌêîé îلëàٌٍè âûٌîêîîïëà÷èâàهىàے ïîنًàلîٍêà â ٍàمàيًîمه َنàëهييàے ïîنًàلîٍêà â ٌٍهًëèٍàىàêه ًàلîٍà êàًàîêه êëَله â ىîٌêâه îôèٌيàے ًàلîٍà â ٌîêîëüيèêàُ نîىàّيèé لèçيهٌ يà ïëàيهًيîé ًٍَنîًٌٍَîèٍüٌے â ٌàًîâه ًàلîٍà â êهىهًîâî

----------

